# Eure Erfahrung mit Telekom Hybrid



## nuhll (25. März 2015)

Hey,
ich bekomme Montag endlich Telekom Hybrid, also:

6 Mbit DL über DSL  + 50 Mbit DL über LTE
2 Mbit UL über DSL  + 10 MBit UL über LTE
*natürlich alles "bis zu" Werte

Wie sind eure Erfahrung diesbezüglich? Wird die Geschwindigkeit erreicht? Wie ist der Ping? Ausfälle? Seid ihr Insgesamt zufrieden?

Was ist Telekom Hybrid Das ist MagentaZuhause Hybrid | Telekom

30.03.15 
~20 Mbit/s
3/5 Striche (ohne externe Antenne) erhalte ich auf dem Dachboden ca 20Mbits. Leider geht der Ping in den Keller so bald mehr als DSL verbraucht wird. Aber fürs Dorf immer noch in Ordnung. Werde mir noch ne Antenne Organisieren und dann nochmal berichten.

04.04.15 
20 - 36 Mbit/s
4/5 Striche
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...t-telekom-hybrid-post7296883.html#post7296883

08.04.15 
10-20 Mbit/s
5/5 Striche
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...t-telekom-hybrid-post7307177.html#post7307177
RSRP	-85 (82-85)
RSRQ	-11(7-11)
MIT ANTENNE, werde nochmal aufm Dach testen ansonsten gehts zurück.

10.04.15 
20-45Mbit/s
5/5 Striche
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...t-telekom-hybrid-post7312141.html#post7312141
Mit Antenne und Antennenmast.


----------



## ratmal86 (26. März 2015)

Na ich bin mal gespannt, wann auch die ländliche Gegend in den Genuss von LTE kommt. Hier bei mir steht noch keine einzige Antenne.
Die Teledoof hat mit Mühe und Not vor 2 Jahren mit Druck auf Ram-IP geschaltet.


----------



## marvelmaster (28. März 2015)

Haste nen LTE Handy? mach doch mal nen Speedtest am Fenster und unterschiedlichen Ecken des Hauses


----------



## nuhll (28. März 2015)

Hab LTE, aber Vodafone.


----------



## Atent123 (28. März 2015)

Hast du da wie bei einer Hanfyflat ein Datenvolumen oder unendlich  ?


----------



## nuhll (29. März 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Hast du da wie bei einer Hanfyflat ein Datenvolumen oder unendlich  ?



Wie hoch ist das inkludierte Datenvolumen?
Das Datenvolumen in allen derzeitigen MagentaZuhause Tarifen ist unlimitiert.

Hilfe & Service: Ausgewähltes Hilfethema


----------



## Atent123 (29. März 2015)

Also hat man bei Magenta Hybrid M dann 100/20 ?


----------



## marvelmaster (29. März 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Also hat man bei Magenta Hybrid dann 100/20 ?


Wieso das denn? In seinem fall dann 56/12 max wäre wenn verfügbar 200/80 in m h L


----------



## Atent123 (29. März 2015)

Ich rede gerade von M (hatte vergessen das zu schreiben)
also dann 50/10+50/10 oder was ?


----------



## marvelmaster (29. März 2015)

Jo genau


----------



## Atent123 (29. März 2015)

Hat man den LTE Boost wirklich unbegrenzt ?


----------



## nuhll (29. März 2015)

Wer weiß wie lange das noch ohne Limit ist... ich würde, falls verfügbar schnell zugreifen, innerhalb von 14 Tagen könnt ihr ja widerrufen falls der Speed net passt...


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> innerhalb von 14 Tagen könnt ihr ja widerrufen falls der Speed net passt...



Hast du das schonmal gemacht?
Das ist bei den Anbietern teilweise ein Staatsakt, bzw. unmöglich weil eh überall "bis zu" drinnen steht.


----------



## nuhll (29. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du das schonmal gemacht?
> Das ist bei den Anbietern teilweise ein Staatsakt, bzw. unmöglich weil eh überall "bis zu" drinnen steht.



Wir leben hier in Deutschland und da gibt es Gesetze an die sich alle Unternehmen halten MÜSSEN.

Bei Verträgen übers Internet und oder Telefon gibt es ein 14 tägiges Widerrufsrecht, du brauchst hierfür KEINEN GRUND.


----------



## K3n$! (29. März 2015)

Nur ist das Widerrufsrecht doch schon abgelaufen, wenn der Anschluss geschaltet wird oder nicht?


----------



## marvelmaster (29. März 2015)

Da is was dran^^
Fullspeed soll auch tatsächlich unbegrenzt sein nur wann der sich einschaltet das weis niemand...die lte geschwindigkeiten werden fast nich garantiert weil zu viele Faktoren diese beeinflussen


----------



## GusTarballs (29. März 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Nur ist das Widerrufsrecht doch schon abgelaufen, wenn der Anschluss geschaltet wird oder nicht?



Allgemein läuft die Frist erst ab dem Zeitpunkt, zum dem geliefert wird. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob es bei Telefonanschlüssen Ausnahmen gibt.


----------



## S754 (29. März 2015)

_[x] Was ist Telekom Hybrid? _

Kenne ich nicht, noch nie gehört.


----------



## nuhll (29. März 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Nur ist das Widerrufsrecht doch schon abgelaufen, wenn der Anschluss geschaltet wird oder nicht?


Beginnt ab dem Tag des Vertragsschlusses. 22.3 bestellt, "Lieferdatum" ist der 29. - passt also.


----------



## K3n$! (29. März 2015)

Okay. Ja dann passt das ja noch. 

Widerrufsfrist beim DSL Anschluss (Bestellung online) - ComputerBase Forum

Etwas undurchsichtig, wie das mit dem Widerrufsrecht da gehandhabt wird.
Am besten mal die AGB vorher durchlesen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. März 2015)

ratmal86 schrieb:


> Na ich bin mal gespannt, wann auch die ländliche Gegend in den Genuss von LTE kommt. Hier bei mir steht noch keine einzige Antenne.
> Die Teledoof hat mit Mühe und Not vor 2 Jahren mit Druck auf Ram-IP geschaltet.


*Gerade *die ländlichen Gegenden werden nach und nach mit LTE versorgt. Bezieh dein Ort nicht auf gesamt Deutschland. 



Atent123 schrieb:


> Hat man den LTE Boost wirklich unbegrenzt ?


Ja, du unglaubwürdiger Thomas. 




marvelmaster schrieb:


> Da is was dran^^
> Fullspeed soll auch tatsächlich unbegrenzt sein nur wann der sich einschaltet das weis niemand...



Ähh doch.  O.o
Das wird sogar mehr als deutlich in der Produktbeschreibung erklärt.
Das ist MagentaZuhause Hybrid | Telekom





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDBzlkpDAJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Zum Anderen kann ich dir aus Selbsterfahrung sagen, das der Boost genau dann in Kraft tritt, wenn die Standleitung mit max. Kapazität genutzt wird. 
Beispielsweise bei Download, Streaming, Nutzung mehrerer Tabs, MP etc.


----------



## nuhll (29. März 2015)

Ist eigentlich nicht verwirrend, viele verwechseln nur Widerruf mit Umtausch und oder Garantie.


----------



## K3n$! (29. März 2015)

Ich finde das schon verwirrend, da ich nicht direkt sagen kann, wann die Widerrufsfrist beginnt/endet. 
Und scheinbar wird das auch wieder durch die AGB so von den Unternehmen hingebogen, wie sie es gern hätten,
zumindest scheint das hier bei den DSL Verträgen so zu sein.


----------



## nuhll (29. März 2015)

Normal ist eigentlich das die Widerrufsfrist mit der Widerrufsbelehrung beginnt, jedoch NICHT bevor das Produkt da ist.

Ich weiß nicht wieso es bei Internetverträgen anders ist.


----------



## xActionx (30. März 2015)

Hab's jetzt auch zwei Wochen und muss sagen, dass das Gesamtpacket stimmt. Jedoch hab ich seit zwei Tagen extreme Ping Probleme. Sowohl über LTE, als auch über DSL und generell ist der Ping auch schlechter als bei "reinem" LTE. Von den teilweise extremen Verbindungsabbrüchen bin ich ebenfalls betroffen, auch wenn diese nur sehr selten vorkommen. 

Hoffe das sie das noch in den Griff bekommen. Ansonsten Top-Produkt, wenn man das ganze mit ner 2000er RAM oder Drosselkom-LTE vergleicht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. März 2015)

xActionx schrieb:


> Hab's jetzt auch zwei Wochen und muss sagen, dass das Gesamtpacket stimmt. Jedoch hab ich seit zwei Tagen extreme Ping Probleme. Sowohl über LTE, als auch über DSL und generell ist der Ping auch schlechter als bei "reinem" LTE. Von den teilweise extremen Verbindungsabbrüchen bin ich ebenfalls betroffen, auch wenn diese nur sehr selten vorkommen.
> 
> Hoffe das sie das noch in den Griff bekommen. Ansonsten Top-Produkt, wenn man das ganze mit ner 2000er RAM oder Drosselkom-LTE vergleicht.



Und wieso nutzt du noch den Begriff Drosselkom, wenn gerade genau diese Firma eine Variante ohne Drossel anbietet? 
Lustig das diese Firma diesen Namen anbehaftet bekommt, während gerade diese einer der Wenigen ist, die ÜBERHAUPT nicht drosselt.
Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Firmen und sei es bloß in den AGB´s verankert. 

Was für speed bekommst du denn so im Durchschnitt im Vergleich zu vorher?


----------



## xActionx (30. März 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und wieso nutzt du noch den Begriff Drosselkom, wenn gerade genau diese Firma eine Variante ohne Drossel anbietet?



Ich spreche vom reinen LTE mit dem Speedport LTE Router... Da wird heftigst gedrosselt. Keine Ahnung ob du nicht genau lesen kannst oder willst, aber wir wissen ja alle dass du für den Laden arbeitest. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Was für speed bekommst du denn so im Durchschnitt im Vergleich zu vorher?



So zwischen 30-40 Down und konstant 10 Up. 

Wenn ich keine Verbindungsabbrüche bekomm. Vorher hatte ich so 25 Down aber viel mehr Upstream. Den brauch ich aber kaum. Mir ging's vorallem um das Wegfallen des Datenvolumens, da nach der Drosselung auf UMTS mein Ping immer gen 300ms schoss und spielen somit ab der Hälfte des Monats unmöglich wurde. Scheint als hätte ich jetzt aber ein neues Problem, da ich wieder die übelsten Pingspikes und Paketverlust des Todes habe ... Erinnert mich an die Zeit in der die LTE-Zelle noch nich geschalten war und ich per 3G "spielen" sollte. Wem Rubberbanding ein Begriff ist sollte wissen wovon ich rede.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. März 2015)

xActionx schrieb:


> Ich spreche vom reinen LTE mit dem Speedport LTE Router... Da wird heftigst gedrosselt. Keine Ahnung ob du nicht genau lesen kannst oder willst, aber wir wissen ja alle dass du für den Laden arbeitest.



Genau so wie ich auch für Ubisoft, Nvidia, Logitech und was war es jetzt noch...ach ja Telekom arbeite. 

Und ich kann lesen. Aber hast du dir auch meinen Post richtig durchgelesen?
Dann gerne noch einmal:
"Und wieso nutzt du noch den Begriff Drosselkom, wenn gerade genau diese Firma eine *Variante *ohne Drossel anbietet?"
Zur Erklärung, eine die die andere Ablösen soll, die du gerade kritisierst! ^^

Meine letzte Frage hast du leider auch übersehen. Schade. 
Edit:
Ah jetzt doch. Danke. ^^


----------



## xActionx (30. März 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Genau so wie ich auch für Ubisoft, Nvidia, Logitech und was war es jetzt nioch...ach ja Telekom arbeite.
> 
> Und ich kann lesen. Aber hast du dir auch meinen Post richtig durchgelesen?
> Dann gerne noch einmal:
> ...



Eine Variante ohne Drossel von der Leute, bei denen es kein DSL gibt absolut nicht profitieren...  Wie bereits gesagt ich habe vom LTE ohne DSL, also den via Funk Tarifen geredet.

Eine Variante bzw. Alternative wird es für mich btw erst, wenn es dann ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Was es im Moment nicht tut.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. März 2015)

xActionx schrieb:


> Eine Variante ohne Drossel von der Leute, bei denen es kein DSL gibt absolut nicht profitieren...



Wie viele Menschen in Deutschland bekommen weniger als 384 kbit/s? Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht aller ernstes Weiß machen, dass das die überwiegende Mehrzahl der "Slow Surfer" in Deutschland ist. 

Für die Mehrheit ist es dennoch eine tolle Sache, an der sich andere Firmen, die hier immer so sehr gelobt werden auch beteiligen könnten.


----------



## xActionx (30. März 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wie viele Menschen in Deutschland bekommen weniger als 384 kbit/s? Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht aller ernstes Weiß machen, dass das die überwiegende Mehrzahl der "Slow Surfer" in Deutschland ist.



Gibt noch genug davon. Ein paar Bekannte von mir eingeschlossen. Wenn die nach DSL fragen, heißt es nur "wirtschaftlich ineffiktiv, man solle doch auf LTE ausweichen.". 

Außerdem scheinst du gekonnt zu ignorieren, dass ich von einem reinem LTE-Anschluss sprach.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. März 2015)

xActionx schrieb:


> Gibt noch genug davon. Ein paar Bekannte von mir eingeschlossen. Wenn die nach DSL fragen, heißt es nur "wirtschaftlich ineffiktiv, man solle doch auf LTE ausweichen.".
> 
> Außerdem scheinst du gekonnt zu ignorieren, dass ich von einem reinem LTE-Anschluss sprach.




Aber nicht hauptsächlich. Die Mehrheit der niedrig Speed Surfer sind eher diejenigen die bei 384 kbit/s - meinetwegen DSL 1000/2000/6000 rum gondeln.
Und du hast scheinbar meinen Begriff "Variante" ignoriert. Meinetwegen auch Alternative. ^^

Nochmals danke für die Antwort und nichts für Ungut.
Wollte jetzt nicht schon wieder einen Krieg lostreten.


----------



## HappyApple (30. März 2015)

Hallo wollt nur mal wissen ob der Hybrid Router das DSL und Lte gerät in einem kombiniert oder ob es 2 verschiedene Geräte sind. So wie ich es auch verstanden habe wird es im Lte Anteil keine Drosselung geben. Oder habt ihr da andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (30. März 2015)

Ich werde mir für unseren Haushalt womöglich auch das Hybrid-Programm holen.
Leben auf einem Dorf wo direkt am Eingang eine LTE-Antenne ist 

Spätestens in 1 Monat kann ich dann auch Bericht erstatten


@Frage über mir:
ist ein Kombi-Router. Sowohl DSL als auch LTE


----------



## nuhll (30. März 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und wieso nutzt du noch den Begriff Drosselkom, wenn gerade genau diese Firma eine Variante ohne Drossel anbietet?
> Lustig das diese Firma diesen Namen anbehaftet bekommt, während gerade diese einer der Wenigen ist, die ÜBERHAUPT nicht drosselt.
> Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Firmen und sei es bloß in den AGB´s verankert.
> 
> Was für speed bekommst du denn so im Durchschnitt im Vergleich zu vorher?



Warum? 

Weil wir seit 120938120938721937818927893 Jahren 16.000er Anschluss bezahlen (müssen), technisch 8.000 bekommen könnten, manuell auf 6.000 gedrosselt werden und davon nur 5.000 bekommen... wäre das ein Grund? 

So, aktiviere jetzt mal den neuen Router mit LTE, bin gespannt.


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was das ist.

Aber was ich sagen kann, wobei ich davon ausgehe das es in der Werbung "mit der Oma und dem Internetverschnellerungsturbo" beworben wird, mir sowas von auf den Keks geht das kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen. Das macht mich richtig aggro.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Weil wir seit 120938120938721937818927893 Jahren 16.000er Anschluss bezahlen (müssen), technisch 8.000 bekommen könnten, manuell auf 6.000 gedrosselt werden und davon nur 5.000 bekommen... wäre das ein Grund?
> 
> So, aktiviere jetzt mal den neuen Router mit LTE, bin gespannt.


Weil man auch extra für jeden Kunden eine feste Größe, zu einem bestimmten Preis anbieten kann. 
Also mal bitte den Ball flach halten. 

Für eine feste 16.000er Leitung müssen lt. AGBs!!! mindestens 10.000 ankommen!

8000 gibt's nicht, daher hast du die 6000 geschaltet bekommen.
Tarife starten seit Jahren eben nur ab 16 mbit/s. Das heißt du zahlst nicht mehr als andere auch.

Außerdem wusstest du vor ab Bescheid was geht und konntest entscheiden ob du das nu nimmst oder ob du dir nen Anbieter suchst der dir deine 8000er Leitung vergünstigt anbietet. 
So einfach ist das und hat auch nichts mit Drossel zu tun. O.o

Ansonsten wärst du garantiert der erste der, sich darüber beschwert, weshalb von deinen 16 mbit/s bloß die Hälfte ankommt. 

Viel Glück beim Hybrid test. Vergiss nicht nach der Einrichtung den Router von der Dose zu nehmen und wieder ranzustecken!


----------



## sp3cial3d (30. März 2015)

Bin soweit mit Magenta Hybrid zufrieden, leider stimmt bei meinem Router irgendwas nicht, denn der Download passt nicht ganz. Habe am Handy auch Telekom Netz und bekomme dort die vollen 16Mbit/s am Router aber nur 13 - 15 mit DSL gleiches auch wenn nur LTE geschalten ist also wenn ich das DSL Kabel ausgesteckt habe, habe ich genau die gleiche Downloadrate wie mit DSL. Die Tele"doof" kann mir dort aber leider nicht helfen.. Wobei der Router 4 von 5 Balken hat schaltet sich nur die halbe LTE Bandbreite dazu. Gilt aber nur für denn Download beim Upload passt es so und dort werden beide "Leitungen" komplett genutzt und ich habe es auch an mehreren Tageszeiten getestet. 
Ping ist auch leider etwas höher aber dafür Stabil und es problemlos möglich Stream anzuschauen und nebenbei zu Spielen ohne einen höheren Ping.

Bin aber soweit zufrieden.

Edit: Bei meiner 6000 RAM IP Leitung kommen laut Router sogar fast 9000Kbit/s an.


----------



## nuhll (30. März 2015)

Also erstes Resümee.... ich erhalte ca. 20-25Mbits im Download, allerdings ist grad schlechtes Wetter und es fehlt noch ne externe Antenne (nur 3 von 5 Strichen). Wäre ich aber trotzdem erstmal mit Zufrieden.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Weil man auch extra für jeden Kunden eine feste Größe, zu einem bestimmten Preis anbieten kann.
> Also mal bitte den Ball flach halten.
> 
> Für eine feste 16.000er Leitung müssen lt. AGBs!!! mindestens 10.000 ankommen!
> ...




Muss ja ehrlich sagen das ich Leute wie dich HASSE. Und genau wegen Leuten wie dir können Unternehmen wie Telekom Leute betrügen.

Als wenn es nicht möglich wäre den Preis bei weniger Leistung zu reduzieren.  

Nein, wir werden nicht gezwungen, hast schon Recht. Können ja ohne Internet leben.


----------



## mrfloppy (30. März 2015)

Wo wirst denn betrogen??? Wenn unternehmen wie Telekom die Leute betrügen , wäre schon ne dicke klagewelle am laufen. Hab ich für meinen teil nichts von mitbekommen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Also erstes Resümee.... ich erhalte ca. 20-25Mbits im Download, allerdings ist grad schlechtes Wetter und es fehlt noch ne externe Antenne (nur 3 von 5 Strichen). Wäre ich aber trotzdem erstmal mit Zufrieden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andere Anbieter gibt es also nicht?
Und wieso hasst du mich, weil ich Dinge darlegen wie sie nu einmal sind. O.o
Btw. Gab es lange Zeit DSL 6000er Tarife. Ersparnis... 5 Euro. 

Andersherum wurde das gar im positiven Sinne getan.
50 mbit/s kosteten noch 10 euro Aufpreis, 25 mbit/s 5 €.
Dann wurden beide Geschwindigkeit zusammen gelegt und kosten nun preislich nu das Selbe. Sprich 5 €.
Das nimmt man aber wieder so stillschweigend hin und konzentriert sich lieber dabei, negative Punkte herauszupicken, damit man etwas zum drauf dreschen hat. ^^

Freut mich aber für dich, das Hybrid bei dir soweit klappt. Auch wenn du mich jetzt hasst.


----------



## nuhll (30. März 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Andere Anbieter gibt es also nicht?
> Und wieso hasst du mich, weil ich Dinge darlegen wie sie nu einmal sind. O.o
> Btw. Gab es lange Zeit DSL 6000er Tarife. Ersparnis... 5 Euro.
> 
> ...


Andere Anbieter haben eigene Netze? Eher nicht. O.o

Schnelle Geschwindigkeiten werden auf den Rücken der langsamen bezahlt, das war schon immer so 



mrfloppy schrieb:


> Wo wirst denn betrogen??? Wenn unternehmen wie Telekom die Leute betrügen , wäre schon ne dicke klagewelle am laufen. Hab ich für meinen teil nichts von mitbekommen


Nenne es doch wie du willst. Auf jeden Fall ist es UNFAIR für weniger Leistung genauso viel zu bezahlen wie anderen die die Leistung bekommen, da sind wir uns doch wohl einig?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Andere Anbieter haben eigene Netze? Eher nicht. O.o



Wir sprachen über den Preis oder hab ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## nuhll (30. März 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wir sprachen über den Preis oder hab ich etwas verpasst?



Was läuft bei dir?!

Alle Anbieter nutzen die selbe Leitung, Telekom bietet die höchste "Leistung". Alle anderen Anbieter bekommen von Telekom gesagt hier wäre nicht mehr als 2k Ram drin...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. März 2015)

sp3cial3d schrieb:


> Bin soweit mit Magenta Hybrid zufrieden, leider stimmt bei meinem Router irgendwas nicht, denn der Download passt nicht ganz. Habe am Handy auch Telekom Netz und bekomme dort die vollen 16Mbit/s am Router aber nur 13 - 15 mit DSL gleiches auch wenn nur LTE geschalten ist also wenn ich das DSL Kabel ausgesteckt habe, habe ich genau die gleiche Downloadrate wie mit DSL. Die Tele"doof" kann mir dort aber leider nicht helfen.. Wobei der Router 4 von 5 Balken hat schaltet sich nur die halbe LTE Bandbreite dazu. Gilt aber nur für denn Download beim Upload passt es so und dort werden beide "Leitungen" komplett genutzt und ich habe es auch an mehreren Tageszeiten getestet.



Stecker von der TAE Dose raus und dann wieder rein. Das Problem hatten einige bei der Hybrid Umstellung.  



nuhll schrieb:


> Was läuft bei dir?!
> 
> Alle Anbieter nutzen die selbe Leitung, Telekom bietet die höchste "Leistung". Alle anderen Anbieter bekommen von Telekom gesagt hier wäre nicht mehr als 2k Ram drin...



Ich glaub du verstehst mich grad nicht.
Ich spreche von normalen Tarifpreisen aller Anbieter. Weil du dich ja über dessen horrenden Preis für die 16k Leitung beschwert hattest. 
30 Euro Telekom, dafür woanders 20 € mit Abstrichen beim Service, Qualität, Entstörungszeit etc.
Man wird im Regelfall! ja nicht gezwungen direkt bei der "teuren" Telekom zu sein.
Darauf und auf nichts weiter wollte ich hinaus. Hoffe das war nun mehr als deutlich.


----------



## nuhll (30. März 2015)

Willst du es nicht verstehen?

Telekom  6Mbit RAM 30€
alle anderen 2Mbit RAM 20€

fällt dir was auf? Klar werde ich gezwungen zur Telekom zu gehen.

Service, Qualität, Entstörungszeit ist bei JEDEM Telekommunkationsanbieter den ich bisher testen durfte (E+, Vodafone, Telekom, Arcor, Kabel Deutschland) gleich schlecht.


----------



## sp3cial3d (30. März 2015)

@majinvegeta20  TAE Dose ist das die wo das DSL Kabel eingesteckt ist oder die, die im Keller ist?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. März 2015)

Das wo dein Router mit dem grauen Kabel angeschlossen ist. 

@Nuhll
Offenbar noch immer nicht verstanden. Wer sprach den vom 2000 - 6000 RAM Fall? O.o
Ich sprach allgemein. Beispielsweise 16k vs 16k Leitungen und dessen Tarife.
Und es gibt Unterschiede. 
Kann sein, das du die Vorteile bloß selbst nie genutzt hattest. ^^
Aber wahrscheinlich geh ich bei Problemen auch einfach mal in den 1 und 1 Shop.....uuuuups da war ja was.  

Will mich jetzt auch nicht groß mit dir rum rallen. Läuft doch nu alles bei dir. Was willste mehr.


----------



## nuhll (30. März 2015)

Ich rede von meinem Fall und meinen Erfahrungen und du wirfst irgendwas ein.. und jetzt kommste mit "war ja im allgemeinen gemeint". WTF?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. März 2015)

Ich ging nie von deinen Fall aus, als ich das Thema einwarf. 
So kann man auch die Zeit verbrennen. ^^
Denke lassen es nu gut sein.


----------



## nuhll (30. März 2015)

Gerade herausgefunden das es doch noch nicht so richtig funktioniert.

30.03.2015 17:06:06DSL Tunnelverbindung verloren (HA004)
30.03.2015 16:42:17DSL Tunnel erfolgreich aufgebaut (HA102)

Speed schwankt wie gesagt zwischen 10 und 25 Mbits, laut Technik wird allerdings das DSL nicht benutzt, es geht alles per LTE.

Bis 20 Uhr soll es gefixxt sein, da bin ich ja mal gepspannt. Hoffentlich tut sich dann auch noch was beim Ping.


----------



## Marcel1887 (30. März 2015)

Gibt es denn hier die Leute die viel Zocken und aufgrund des Genres auf gute Pingzeiten angewiesen sind (CounterStrike als Beispiel)?
Wir überlegen auch von 2000RAM auf Hybrid umzusteigen, allerdings will ich ungern mit einem Ping von 100+ spielen müssen (statt vorher 25-30).

Wenn bei euch Verbindungsprobleme auftauchen, wie oft sind die so im Schnitt (3x Pro Woche/1xPro Tag / ect. pp)?

Danke schonmal für die Berichte


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. März 2015)

Marcel1887 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn hier die Leute die viel Zocken und aufgrund des Genres auf gute Pingzeiten angewiesen sind (CounterStrike als Beispiel)?
> Wir überlegen auch von 2000RAM auf Hybrid umzusteigen, allerdings will ich ungern mit einem Ping von 100+ spielen müssen (statt vorher 25-30).
> 
> Wenn bei euch Verbindungsprobleme auftauchen, wie oft sind die so im Schnitt (3x Pro Woche/1xPro Tag / ect. pp)?
> ...



Kann jetzt meine Erfahrungen zwar posten, weiß aber nicht ob man das auf zuvor langsame Leitungen 1 zu 1 wiederspiegeln kann.

Hatte vor Hybrid einen Ping von unter 20 ms. Jetzt sind es ca. 25 ms.
Hab aber auch eine VDSL 50 Leitung und diese zusätzlich mit Hybrid verstärkt.


----------



## nuhll (30. März 2015)

Problematisch wirds nur wenn du mehr DLst als dein DSL Anschluss hergibt, dann schießt der Ping durch LTE in die Höhe.


----------



## Marcel1887 (30. März 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Problematisch wirds nur wenn du mehr DLst als dein DSL Anschluss hergibt, dann schießt der Ping durch LTE in die Höhe.



Es ist schwer bei einer 2000er Leitung weniger zu DLen als der Anschluss hergibt, sobald da ein Download läuft ist die Leitung dicht 
Deshalb wäre es halt interessant zu wissen, in welche Höhen der Ping durch LTE schiesst.

Bringt mir ja nichts, wenn jetzt alle hier im Haushalt denken "Oh wir haben das 10-fache an Downloadgeschwindigkeit, das muss gleich mal ausgenutzt werden" und ich gar nicht mehr zum daddeln komme, weil der Ping dauerhaft 200 beträgt


----------



## nuhll (30. März 2015)

Ohne 2000er Grenze, dein normaler Ping halt. Dann ab LTE dann so zwischen 200-1000 je nachdem wie gut dein LTE is.

Hatte aktuell alles zwischen 200 und 2000, aber wie gesagt mir fehlt noch der DSL Kanal...


----------



## sp3cial3d (31. März 2015)

Marcel1887 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn hier die Leute die viel Zocken und aufgrund des Genres auf gute Pingzeiten angewiesen sind (CounterStrike als Beispiel)?
> Wir überlegen auch von 2000RAM auf Hybrid umzusteigen, allerdings will ich ungern mit einem Ping von 100+ spielen müssen (statt vorher 25-30).
> 
> Wenn bei euch Verbindungsprobleme auftauchen, wie oft sind die so im Schnitt (3x Pro Woche/1xPro Tag / ect. pp)?
> ...



Da ich selber CS:GO Spiele und auch andere Spiele wie COD, BF und League of Legends kann ich nur sagen das der Ping für mich echt Gut ist wobei ich vorher in diesen Spielen immer "Pingspikes" hatte. Habe mit Magenta Hybrid im durchschnitt einen Ping von 45 ms und ich kann mit diesem wunderbar spielen. Habe aber auch einen "Guten" LTE Empfang also 4 von 5 Balken.


----------



## Atent123 (31. März 2015)

Seufz da warten ich Monate darauf das die Telekom mal was Sinvolles tut und jetzt tut sie zwar was hat uns aber ein paar Wochen davor durch irgendeine umstellung gezwungen entweder auf so einen drecks Router von der Telekom umzusteigen der nicht annähernd die funktionen vom Lancom hat oder auf einen überteuerten Buisness Vertrag mit 2 Jahre Laufzeit zu wechseln.
Naja vielleicht bekommt man in 2 Jahren hier im Ruhrgebiet schon überall Glasfaßer Anschlüsse mit 500/500.
Wenigstens sind Teledoof und Unitymedia Kästen direkt vor der Haustür.


----------



## nuhll (4. April 2015)

Also ich habe vor allem raus gefunden das die Techniker von der Telekom ka haben.

Es wurde mir gesagt ne Antenne würde nicht viel bringen ich hätte schon guten bis sehr guten Empfang... habe dann folgendes rausgefunden:

loggt euch in den Router ein

und hängt dann /engineer/html/lteinfo.html?lang=de

dran, damit kommt ihr in ein verstecktes Menü (ich sag mal nichts dazu das dass die einzige Möglichkeit ist den Router/Antenne korrekt auszurichten so versteckt ist..)

darüber konnte ich den Router um 2m umstellen um 10-15 Mbits mehr zu erhalten!

Habe mir jetzt ne Antenne bestellt und bin gespannt.

Meine Werte:
vor Router Umstellung (10-22Mbits):
RSRP	-95
RSRQ	-11

danach... schwankt zw. RSRQ -9 und -10 (20-36Mbits):
RSRP	-90
RSRQ	-10


Erklärung:

RSRP
-50 bis -65 dBm 1 (sehr gut) es liegt exzellenter Empfang vor - perfekt!
-65 dBm bis -80 dBm 2 (gut) gute, ausreichende Empfangsbedingungen
-80 dBm bis -95 dBm 3 (befriedigend) nicht perfekt aber ausreichend für stabile Verbindungen
-95 dBm bis -105 dBm 4 (ausreichend) noch akzeptable Bedingungen mit Einschränkungen beim Speed; ggf. auch Abbrüche
-110 dBm bis -125 dBm 5 (mangelhaft) sehr schlechter Pegel - dringender Handlungsbedarf; wahrscheinlich kaum Verbindung möglich
-125 dBm bis -140 dBm 6 (ungenügend) extrem schlecht - wahrscheinlich keine Verbindung möglich

RSRQ
-3 dB 1 (sehr gut) Optimale Verbindungsqualität, keine Beeinflussung durch Störer
-4 … -5 dB 2 (gut) störende Einflüsse vorhanden, sind aber ohne Auswirkungen
-6 … -8 dB 3 (befriedigend) störende Einflüsse, leichte Beeinflussung d. Verbindung
-9 … -11 dB 4 (ausreichend) störende Einflüsse, spürbare Beeinflussung der Verbindung
-12 … -15 dB 5 (mangelhaft) Stark störende Einflüsse vorhanden, Verbindung sehr instabil
-16 … -20 dB 6 (ungenügend) Extrem störende Einflüsse, keine nutzbare Verbindung möglich

RSRQ | Bestimmung und Bedeutung
RSRP | Interpretation und Bestimmung


----------



## mrfloppy (4. April 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Seufz da warten ich Monate darauf das die Telekom mal was Sinvolles tut und jetzt tut sie zwar was hat uns aber ein paar Wochen davor durch irgendeine umstellung gezwungen entweder auf so einen drecks Router von der Telekom umzusteigen der nicht annähernd die funktionen vom Lancom hat oder auf einen überteuerten Buisness Vertrag mit 2 Jahre Laufzeit zu wechseln.
> Naja vielleicht bekommt man in 2 Jahren hier im Ruhrgebiet schon überall Glasfaßer Anschlüsse mit 500/500.
> Wenigstens sind Teledoof und Unitymedia Kästen direkt vor der Haustür.


Na würde ich mal gern wissen was eine privat Person mit 500/500 will. Zum anderen , glaubst bei anderen Anbietern läuft es anders? Es wird investiert und irgendwo muss das Geld reingeholt werden, es sich bezahlt machen. Heißt Vertragsbindung. Schlimm? Nö , eigentlich nicht.


----------



## nuhll (4. April 2015)

Die LTE Frequenzen wurden versteigert mit der Auflage vor allem die Dörflichen Regionen zu versorgen... 

Ich kann mich net beschweren, selbst jetzt wären theoretisch 50Mbits möglich. Aber wie siehts bei anderen aus.

Achja und "andere sind genauso *******" ist kein gutes Argument ;P


----------



## orca113 (8. April 2015)

Ist bei den Hybrid Dingern eigentlich ne Begrenzung drin? Also Datenvolumen?


----------



## marvelmaster (8. April 2015)

Nein! All you can Saug


----------



## K3n$! (8. April 2015)

Mir wurde zugetragen, dass es jeweils (DSL+LTE) 30TB sind.


----------



## nuhll (8. April 2015)

Nein, es gibt keine Begrenzung.

Heute ist die Antenne angekommen, minimale Verbesserung aber weniger Download.. werde nochmal aufm Dach ausprobieren und ggf. zurück schicken..


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2015)

Wie muss ich mir das überhaupt vorstellen:

Krieg ich von denen nur den Router da und sonst nichts? Kommen die nicht raus und installien ne LTE Hausantenne quasi?


----------



## nuhll (10. April 2015)

Was ne komische frage.

Natürlich nicht, LTE ist ja so erstmal fast überall Empfangbar. Durch Positionierung des Routers kriegst du recht gute Ergebnisse die dann nur noch durch eine Außenantenne verbessert werden können.


----------



## marvelmaster (10. April 2015)

Kann maximal sein dass einer rauskommt und die telefondose freischaltet, denn da muss der router auch angeschlossen werden


----------



## nuhll (10. April 2015)

Den kriegst du aber normal nicht zu Gesicht.


----------



## nuhll (10. April 2015)

Okay, großes Upgrade:

Antenne inkl. Antennenmast ausgerichtet.

Werte mit zu langem Antennenkabel
RSRP	-82 (81-82)
RSRQ	-7 (6-11)

Ping ~170 (mit LTE) 35 ohne

Werde jetzt nochmal das Kabel (momentan 5m Kabel was dabei war + 10m Verlängerung) zurück schicken und ein 10m Kabel kaufen.

Speed liegt konstant über 20Mbit/s,meistens um die 30 und bis zu 45Mbit/s!


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Was ne komische frage.
> 
> Natürlich nicht, LTE ist ja so erstmal fast überall Empfangbar. Durch Positionierung des Routers kriegst du recht gute Ergebnisse die dann nur noch durch eine Außenantenne verbessert werden können.



Wie komische Frage? Ich kenn Leute die Internet Zuhause rein über LTE haben und wird immer von einer Antenne Aussen am Haus gequatscht. Frag halt weil ich nicht weiss wie es mit Hybrid ist.


----------



## nuhll (10. April 2015)

Ist es bei euch auch so das der RSRQ schlechter wird sobald die Leitung ausgelastet wird?


----------



## nuhll (10. April 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wie komische Frage? Ich kenn Leute die Internet Zuhause rein über LTE haben und wird immer von einer Antenne Aussen am Haus gequatscht. Frag halt weil ich nicht weiss wie es mit Hybrid ist.



Weil die frage absolut absurd ist. Will da auch gar net näher drauf eingehen. Klar gibt es Antennen draußen, aber warum sollte das irgendein Internet Anbieter anbauen?


----------



## marvelmaster (10. April 2015)

Is genau wie entertain sat...das profil liefert der anbieter...mit was das Signal empfangen wird ist kundensache


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2015)

Ok danke.

Ich habe an und für sich ne gute Leitung. 16000er aber es kommen 11-12000 an. Wo ich zuerst lange wohnte hatte ich gute 6000 von daher bin ich jetzt verwöhnt und zufrieden. Aber das Hybrid M ist für downloads doch sicher interessant auch weil es nicht so viel teurer ist als mein jetziger anschluss.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. April 2015)

Ich habe ja auch seit dem 13.3. Hybrid. DSL habe ich nur 6000 Ram (die waren aber absolut stabil) und mit Hybrid (kein Sichtkontakt zum LTE Mast) komme ich auf 20-manchmal 30 MBit. Also für mich hat es sich gelohnt. 
Ich brauchte allerdings eine Externe Antenne, ohne ging so gut wie nichts.


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2015)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch seit dem 13.3. Hybrid. DSL habe ich nur 6000 Ram (die waren aber absolut stabil) und mit Hybrid (kein Sichtkontakt zum LTE Mast) komme ich auf 20-manchmal 30 MBit. Also für mich hat es sich gelohnt.
> Ich brauchte allerdings eine Externe Antenne, ohne ging so gut wie nichts.



Ok, wie muß ich mir das mit der externen Antenne vorstellen? Die kommt an den Router oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. April 2015)

Als ich habe 2 von denen hier Antennentechnik Bad Blankenburg LTE Stationsantenne: Amazon.de: Elektronik die habe ich mit dieser Fensterdurchführung 2 x MIMO 800, MIMO 1800, MIMO 2600 , 2x LTE 13,5dbi LTE: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r nach aussen verlegt. Und ja die Antennen werden am Router angeschlossen. 
Da sind 2 Buchsen und man muß auch beide nutzen wie ich das verstanden habe. Daher eine MIMO Antenne kaufen, das sind quasi 2 Antennen in einer (mit 2 Kabeln) und 2 von solchen wie ich habe bestellen.


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2015)

Ok ja werde mal ein wenig Nachforschung betreiben. Diese Hybrid Lösung könnte interessant sein.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. April 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok danke.
> 
> Ich habe an und für sich ne gute Leitung. 16000er aber es kommen 11-12000 an. Wo ich zuerst lange wohnte hatte ich gute 6000 von daher bin ich jetzt verwöhnt und zufrieden. Aber das Hybrid M ist für downloads doch sicher interessant auch weil es nicht so viel teurer ist als mein jetziger anschluss.



Kostet halt 5 Euro mehr. Was halt ins Geld geht, ist letztendlich der Router + event. eine extra Antenne. 
Ich hab bislang keine gebraucht. Ist halt die Frage wie weit man vom Mast wegwohnt, bzw welche Sendeleistung dieser besitzt.


----------



## zubs0x (20. April 2015)

Hallo.

Ich wollte mir jetzt ungerne alle Seite. dur hlesen und habe ein paar Fragen.

1:  wie schaut der Ping aus bei der ganzen Sache? (Auch wenn bspw jemand anderes im Haushalt etwas runterlädt..)

2: Klappt das bei meiner 1k Leitung überhaupt? ist das maximale was geht. (DSL)

Danke schonmal! (LTE ist bei uns verfügbar, hatten mal Vodafone lte , aber abbestellt wegen dem Volumen)
Sorry wegen der Rechts hreibung, mein Handy spinnt extrem..


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2015)

Da hätte ich auch gern Antworten drauf. Wäre echt cool zu hören wie eure Erfahrungen sind beim Gaming (online)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. April 2015)

zubs0x schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich wollte mir jetzt ungerne alle Seite. dur hlesen und habe ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...


Sind doch nur 9 Seiten zum lesen, das meiste kann man überfliegen. 
Aber ich bin mal nicht so und gebe dir meine Erfahrungen weiter. 

Bei mir stieg der Ping leicht an, gibt auch einige bei denen der Ping besser wurde. Wenn ich den Speedtest mache komme ich meist auf einen Ping von 50, machmal darunter manchmal auch darüber. Ich denke das man damit noch gut spielen kann. Aber da ich nicht mehr der onlinespieler bin (die Zeiten sind vorbei, ich ziehe schöne Singleplayer Spiele vor) daher keine Spielerfahrung die ich euch sagen kann. 

Mit DSL 1000 geht natürlich auch Hybrid, das Teil wurde doch erfunden um Leuten mit schlechten DSL mehr Speed zu ermöglichen. Wichtig ist halt nur das du einen DSL IP Anschluss hast und bei dir LTE von der Telekom verfügbar ist. Ist beides der Fall trotzdem die Verfügbarkeitsprüfung machen. Es gibt im Telekom Hilft Forum auch einige die kein Hybrid bekommen obwohl beide Voraussetzungen gegeben sind.


----------



## zubs0x (20. April 2015)

Kann man irgendwo herausfinden (außerhalb der Telekom Hotline) ob man einen DSL-IP Anschluss besitzt?
Ich weiß nur dass wir einen 6.000 Anschluss bei der Vodafone haben (wovon 1.000 ankommen, weil die keine 1.000 anbieten ..)

Geht denn dass überhaupt mit 100.000MBit LTE? Wenn ich nur die 1.000 Leitung habe? Das ist halt meine Befürchtung irgendwie .. 

| Edit:

MagentaZuhause Hybrid
Starten Sie den Hybrid Turbo für superschnelles Surfen zuhause. Der Speedport Hybrid bündelt bei Spitzenbelastungen die Bandbreiten von Festnetz und Mobilfunk. 
MagentaZuhause Hybrid (Festnetz mit 384 KBit/s und Funk mit bis zu 50 MBit/s)

Kann ich das bestellen, und wenn das nichts wird, nach 14 Tagen abbestellen? Nur zur Not..


----------



## marvelmaster (20. April 2015)

Mach falls du lte handy hast ma speedtest an verschiedenen ecken des hauses...dann schau mal auf der telekom website die hybridverfügbarkeit bei dir...mancherorts gibts halt nur lte 50


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. April 2015)

zubs0x schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo herausfinden (außerhalb der Telekom Hotline) ob man einen DSL-IP Anschluss besitzt?
> Ich weiß nur dass wir einen 6.000 Anschluss bei der Vodafone haben (wovon 1.000 ankommen, weil die keine 1.000 anbieten ..)
> 
> Geht denn dass überhaupt mit 100.000MBit LTE? Wenn ich nur die 1.000 Leitung habe? Das ist halt meine Befürchtung irgendwie ..
> ...


Ob du einen IP Anschluß hast kannst einfach feststellen. Ist der Router direkt mit der Telefondose verbunden oder ist noch ein Splitter dazwischen? Bei ersten hast du IP, steck da mal den Router aus und versuche zu telefonieren. Das wird dann nicht gehen, da das Telefon auch an den Router angeschlossen wird und du über die DSL Leitung telefonierst. Das ist einer der Nachteile von IP, DSL gestört heist auch kein Telefon. Aber keine Panik. Das letzte mal das bei mir DSL nicht ging, war 1. noch vor dem IP Anschluß und 2. locker schon 5 Jahre her. Das passiert also recht selten. 

Wenn das auch die Verfügbarkeitsprüfung anzeigt kannst du es bestellen. Ob du aber die 50 MBit vom LTE auch bekommst ist halt ein anderes Thema. Das kann man gut mit einem Handy oder Tablet testen, auch kostenlos https://www.t-mobile.de/data-comfort-free/0,26298,28534-_,00.html (falls du kein Handy/Tablet mit Telekom Sim zur Hand hast).


----------



## iorael (21. April 2015)

So Leute ich habe eben mal bei der Telekom angefragt und auch 2 LTE Checks gemacht.
Ich habe derzeit eine 50k Leitung die mehr oder weniger komplett ankommt. 

Natürlich ist schneller immer besser  Also dachte ich mir ich schaue mir das ganze mal an. Leider sind regulär keine 100k verfügbar aber die Telekom Mitarbeiter sagten mir das man ich durch das Hybridsystem an bis zu 100k ran komme da wir ein 50mbit LTE Netz hier haben.

Mir wurde außerdem gesagt das regulär meine 50k DLS alleine arbeitet und ich erst bei Bedarf nach mehr Leistung dann zusätzlich LTE hätte.
Das würde doch bedeuten das ich meinen Ping und dergleichen behalte oder?

VG Leo


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. April 2015)

In der Theorie schon, da der Speed erst auftritt, wenn die Leitung ausgelastet ist. 
In der Praxis allerdings ist mein Ping zumindest um ca. 5 ms gestiegen.
Vorher waren es immer unter 20. Jetzt eben ca. 25 ms. 

Leitung ebenfalls 50 K + Hybrid Speed (da allerdings mit bis zu + 100 mbit/s extra)

Konnte man vor den deutschlandweiten Start, noch beliebig erweitern [emoji14]


----------



## iorael (21. April 2015)

ich habe erstmal umgebucht und bekomme alles am 28.04


----------



## Z28LET (22. April 2015)

Ich habe hier für die Firma DSL Hybrid gebucht, zusammen mit dem gemieteten DSL Hybrid Router.
Hintergrund war der, wir nutzen hier DLS Universal, also noch mit ISDN, da wir hier im Industriegebiet aber nur 4mbit haben und vor allem der Upload sehr langsam ist sollte was schnelleres her. 
Damit Mitarbeiter auch von außerhalb schnell auf Daten hier in der Firma zugreifen können.

Kommen sollte alles am 27.03., natürlich kam es nicht an dem Termin.

Letztlich kam alles dann in der zweiten Aprilwoche, der Freischalttermin war der 10.04.
Also alles umgesteckt und gewartet. Zunächst mal, kein LTE, ok vielleicht nach dem WE, aber da ging auch nichts. Das nervigste dabei ist aber, wir haben nur 1 mbit down und entsprechend extrem langsam upload. E-Mail mit Anhang, viel Spass...
Nun ja, mehrfach beim Support angerufen, es geht nichts, irgendwelche Probleme, insbesondere bei Neukunden Hybrid in unserem Zeitraum. Fehlerlösung ungewiss.
Kein guter Start!


----------



## iorael (3. Mai 2015)

Also ich kann leider keinen Spürbaren boost vermerken vllt 1mb Download.. Dafür im Upload rund 8-10mb mehr..

Hat einer von euch auch das Problem gehabt?

LTE Empfang ist sehr gut.. Bei normalen Speedtest schaltet sich der lte boost auch gar nicht ein und bei längeren Downloads wie gesagt maximal statt 4,5 auf 6mb.


----------



## marvelmaster (3. Mai 2015)

Vielleich begrenzt hier der download server?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Mai 2015)

Was hast denn für einen DSL Speed? Und wieviel jetzt mit Hybrid? Versuche halt mal bei Steam was zu saugen, die haben recht potente Server.


----------



## iorael (7. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe grundsätzlich eine 50k Leitung + angeblich 50k lte. Router hat 4 Balken Empfang mein Download ist jedoch nur maximal 6,2mb...eher so 5,5-5,8. Der Upload hingegen ist seit dem Hybrid von 9-10 auf 18-19.

Ich habe eben mal das Internetkabel gezogen so das er nu LTE nutzt und damit habe ich quasi 5,6mb  download..Jetzt müsste doch eigentlich die normale DSL + LTE sein..


----------



## marvelmaster (7. Mai 2015)

Wlan? 2,4 oder 5ghz? Oder kabel? Pc alt oder neu?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Mai 2015)

Lad mal ne große Datei testweise direkt über lan herunter. 
Testseite


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Mai 2015)

Kein guter Downloadserver, bei mir gibt der nur ~3mb/s, woanders lade ich mit ~6mb/s mit meiner 50k Leitung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Mai 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Kein guter Downloadserver, bei mir gibt der nur ~3mb/s, woanders lade ich mit ~6mb/s mit meiner 50k Leitung.


Bei mir lädt der auf der Seite mit über 12 mb/s herunter. O o

Dann ist womöglich von dir aus der Server nicht optimal zu erreichen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2015)

Naja, immerhin sind wir so mal von 6000 auf effektive 17000 gekommen - solange man nicht abends online geht. Da sinds wieder die 6000 .


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin sind wir so mal von 6000 auf effektive 17000 gekommen - solange man nicht abends online geht. Da sinds wieder die 6000 .



Da scheine ich wirklich Glück zu haben, anscheinend hat hier niemand außer mir Hybrid oder LTE. Es kommen bei mir immer gut 20 MBit an egal zu welcher Zeit. Nachts auch mal mehr. Aber so was wie du schreibst Abends wieder 6000 kenne ich zum Glück nicht.
Hätte ich einen besseren Empang würde ich vermutlich die meiste Zeit annähernd die 50 LTE Mbit bekommen.


----------



## iorael (10. Mai 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Lad mal ne große Datei testweise direkt über lan herunter.
> Testseite



Leider auch nur maximal 3mb von der Seite. Sonst aktiv 5-6

Ich habe beide 2,4 und 5gherz an so wie es im Routermenu aussieht.

Gestern Abend habe ich mit der Telekom telefoniert und die meinten das Problem sei bekannt und es kommt ein Update des Routers Mitte-Ende Mai. Sie haben auch meien Werte überprüft für DSL und LTE und die sind alle sehr gut..


----------



## marvelmaster (10. Mai 2015)

Würd erstmal mit lan kabel testen!
Das stinkt förmlich nach wlan begrenzung...


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Mai 2015)

bekomme das nächsten monat auch... bin da mal sehr gespannt...

weil das lan war bei uns immer fürn arsch... das lte jedoch ist ganz akzeptabel^^ hat der besser empfänger wie der lte router der ersten generation?
sprich kp wie er heist, bin unterwegs, die lte router die es zu den ersten lte vertrögen gab?
weil dann wöre das lte jetzt ev nochn bisslnschneller


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. Mai 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> bekomme das nächsten monat auch... bin da mal sehr gespannt...
> 
> weil das lan war bei uns immer fürn arsch... das lte jedoch ist ganz akzeptabel^^ hat der besser empfänger wie der lte router der ersten generation?
> sprich kp wie er heist, bin unterwegs, die lte router die es zu den ersten lte vertrögen gab?
> weil dann wöre das lte jetzt ev nochn bisslnschneller



Das ist kein normaler LTE Router den man bekommt.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Mai 2015)

...und beantwortet nicht meine frage... das es eine kombi aus lan und lte ist weis ich selsbt...

die frage war ob der empfänger besser wie beim vorgänger ist....


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Mai 2015)

Kann man höchstens bloß mutmaßen, wenn man nen Vergleich zu einen bisherigen LTE Router hat. 

Ich vermute jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## dontrememberme (28. Mai 2015)

Ich habe grade mal ein einem Nachbar der jetzt eine 2 Mbit Leitung hat und jetzt den Hybrid Tarif hat mal die Gamingeigenschaften getestet. Es war so wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Wenn keine Downloads laufen hat er einen soliden 38ms  Ping, wenn aber eine Download läuft und das ganze über LTE läuft, hat er massig Lags, Jitter. Der Ping variert zwischen 50 und 250ms. Getestet mit dem Befehlt ping heise.de -n 999 während bei Youtube ein HD Video gestartet wurde. Anscheinend ist das ganze ein einziges Dilemma für Gamer.  Hat jemand mit einer optimalen LTE Verbindung bessere  Ergebnisse in Bezug auf die Pingvarianz, wenn Hybrid aktiviert ist? Ihr könnte das ganze natürlich auch mal gerne testen indem Ihr nen Twitchstream macht, in einer Qualität die nur über DSL nicht möglich wäre.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2015)

besser als dorfdsl ist es allemal.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Mai 2015)

dontrememberme schrieb:


> Ich habe grade mal ein einem Nachbar der jetzt eine 2 Mbit Leitung hat und jetzt den Hybrid Tarif hat mal die Gamingeigenschaften getestet. Es war so wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Wenn keine Downloads laufen hat er einen soliden 38ms  Ping, wenn aber eine Download läuft und das ganze über LTE läuft, hat er massig Lags, Jitter. Der Ping variert zwischen 50 und 250ms. Getestet mit dem Befehlt ping heise.de -n 999 während bei Youtube ein HD Video gestartet wurde. Anscheinend ist das ganze ein einziges Dilemma für Gamer.  Hat jemand mit einer optimalen LTE Verbindung bessere  Ergebnisse in Bezug auf die Pingvarianz, wenn Hybrid aktiviert ist? Ihr könnte das ganze natürlich auch mal gerne testen indem Ihr nen Twitchstream macht, in einer Qualität die nur über DSL nicht möglich wäre.


Ich glaube die wenigsten werden beim spielen nebenbei noch Downloads, Twitch oder Youtube laufen haben. Einfach nur das Spiel spielen und gut ist.


----------



## Pixekgod (28. Mai 2015)

kommt drauf an vllt. wird das internet von mehren Personen benutzt


----------



## marvelmaster (28. Mai 2015)

für gamer sollte es also ne Option geben LTE auszuschalten dann ist das ganze absolut sinnvoll...


----------



## dontrememberme (28. Mai 2015)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> für gamer sollte es also ne Option geben LTE auszuschalten dann ist das ganze absolut sinnvoll...



Habe jetzt mal im Manual gestöbert und gesehn, das man einezelne IPs nur über DSL laufen lassen kann.  Aber wie ist das, wenn jemand anders surft und LTE aktiviert, wird dann die DSL Leitung ausgereizt und mit LTE für denjenigen gebündelt? Hier sind bis zu 7 Personen im Haushalt,  einfach mal alles andere ausschalten geht nicht.


----------



## marvelmaster (28. Mai 2015)

7 personen im haushalt kann für alle dsl typen zum problem werden ^^


----------



## nuhll (28. Mai 2015)

dontrememberme schrieb:


> Ich habe grade mal ein einem Nachbar der jetzt eine 2 Mbit Leitung hat und jetzt den Hybrid Tarif hat mal die Gamingeigenschaften getestet. Es war so wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Wenn keine Downloads laufen hat er einen soliden 38ms  Ping, wenn aber eine Download läuft und das ganze über LTE läuft, hat er massig Lags, Jitter. Der Ping variert zwischen 50 und 250ms. Getestet mit dem Befehlt ping heise.de -n 999 während bei Youtube ein HD Video gestartet wurde. Anscheinend ist das ganze ein einziges Dilemma für Gamer.  Hat jemand mit einer optimalen LTE Verbindung bessere  Ergebnisse in Bezug auf die Pingvarianz, wenn Hybrid aktiviert ist? Ihr könnte das ganze natürlich auch mal gerne testen indem Ihr nen Twitchstream macht, in einer Qualität die nur über DSL nicht möglich wäre.



Ganz einfach, das selbe würde auch bei einer normalen DSL Leitung passieren (es seie denn du tust den Download beschränken).

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, ich lade oft runter, aber wenn du mit 30Mbits aufwärts lädst geht das alles so schnell das du locker mal 5 min eine Rauchen gehst oder nach dem Zocken mal ne halbe Stunde anlässt.

Ping kannst du für LTE vergessen, er ist zwar mal besser, mal schlechter (Werte zwischen 100 und 300MS, aber das ist beides für die meisten Online Games ungeeignet).

Theoretisch kannst du dem LTE Router sagen er soll das und das nur per DSL machen, allerdings ist da auch das Problem, wenn die DSL Leitung durch nen DL voll is, hast auch scheiß Ping (meist sogar schlechter als mit LTE).

Das mit dem Ping über LTE wird sich wohl erst durch bessere Technik machen lassen.

PS: Nochmal für alle, der schlechte Ping tritt nur auf wenn LTE dazugeschaltet wird (dh. ihr etwas Downloaded). Ich hab hier 4-5Mbit DSL, dh sogar Videos werden meistens ohne LTE abgespielt = keine Ping Verschlechterung.


----------



## dontrememberme (28. Mai 2015)

Hm habs befürchtent. OK


----------



## nuhll (28. Mai 2015)

dontrememberme schrieb:


> Hm habs befürchtent. OK



Aber wie gesagt, das Problem hättest du mit deinem DSL auch.. wenn Leitung voll ist, ist die Leitung voll. Es ist also kein Nachteil...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Mai 2015)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> für gamer sollte es also ne Option geben LTE auszuschalten dann ist das ganze absolut sinnvoll...


Einfach die Karte rausnehmen.  

Zum Anderen sollte man auch bedenken das Hybrid nicht nur von Leuten genutzt wird, die eine langsame Leitung haben, sondern auch von Usern die bereits schon eine VDSL Leitung besitzen. Und dort ist der höhere Ping marginal.
Bei mir ist der ping z.b. bloß um ca. 5 ms gestiegen. ^^


----------



## dontrememberme (31. Mai 2015)

wenn der Traffic über die LTE Leitung geht, variert der Ping wesentlich stärker. Vllt wird das ganze bei dir intelligent auf VDSL geroutet, aber wenn du tatsächlich die LTE Leitung anpingen würdest, würde der Ping wie bei mir und  Nachbarn bis auf 250ms hochschießen. Es sein denn du wohnst vllt zufälligerweise unter nem Sendemast .


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Mai 2015)

bin gespannt es wurd dieses we bei uns unlocked... uedoch komem ich erst morgen ausm urlaub...bin sehr gespannt wie gut das ganze is


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Juni 2015)

dontrememberme schrieb:


> wenn der Traffic über die LTE Leitung geht, variert der Ping wesentlich stärker. Vllt wird das ganze bei dir intelligent auf VDSL geroutet, aber wenn du tatsächlich die LTE Leitung anpingen würdest, würde der Ping wie bei mir und  Nachbarn bis auf 250ms hochschießen. Es sein denn du wohnst vllt zufälligerweise unter nem Sendemast .




Wollt ja auch nur sagen, das die Leute die schon eine ausreichende Leitung besitzen, nicht gleich automatisch durch Hybrid einen wesentlich schlechteren Ping in Spielen bekommen.


----------



## dontrememberme (1. Juni 2015)

kk


----------



## nuhll (2. Juni 2015)

dontrememberme schrieb:


> wenn der Traffic über die LTE Leitung geht, variert der Ping wesentlich stärker. Vllt wird das ganze bei dir intelligent auf VDSL geroutet, aber wenn du tatsächlich die LTE Leitung anpingen würdest, würde der Ping wie bei mir und  Nachbarn bis auf 250ms hochschießen. Es sein denn du wohnst vllt zufälligerweise unter nem Sendemast .



Klugscheißmodus: Unter dem Sendemast oder davon in der Nähe ist nicht der beste Empfang.


----------

